# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Μεγάλες φωτό

## maria-karolina

Παιδιά εδώ και 3-4 μέρες προσπαθώ να βρω τον τρόπο να ανεβαίνουν οι φωτογραφίες μου σε μεγάλο μέγεθος όπως τις βάζετε όλοι και ζηλεύω! Μου είπε ο Δημήτρης (mitsman) έναν τρόπο αλλά και πάλι τίποτα!! Μπορείτε μήπως να μου πείτε κανένα άλλο τρόπο??

----------


## serafeim

εγω κανω το εξης : 
αναιβαζω τις φωτογραφιες στο imageshack
μετα τις ανοιγω...
μετα σερνω την εικονα σε αλλη καρτελα και μου το ανηγει σε μεγαλη φωτογραφια...
μετα περνω το link 
τελος ειμαι οκ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

λοιπόν θα πας στο *imageshack.us* θα επιλέξεις την φωτογραφία που θέλεις και θα την κάνεις *upload*. μόλις θα φορτωθεί θα *κάνεις κλικ πάνω της* και κοίτα δεξιά, θα δείς μια επιλογή που λέει *"Embed this image"* κάνεις κλικ εκεί και απο τις επιλογές που ανοίγει ακριβώς απο κάτω αντιγράφεις το link εκεί που λέει *"Forum"*

αν σου είπε αυτό ο mitsman τότε ίσως σε βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος  :Happy0045:

----------


## maria-karolina

[IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## maria-karolina

Ναιιιι το κατάφερααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!  !!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάρα πολύ και τους 2! Το κατάφερα με τον τρόπο που μου είπε ο Αλέξανδρος!!! Σεραφείμ σε ευχαριστώ κι εσέναααα!!!

----------


## serafeim

τιποτα αφου τα καταφερες....
απλα με τον τροπο τον δικο μου δεν βγαει το Uploaded.... κλπ κλπ!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Ναι το ξέχασα αυτό! όταν θα κάνεις επικόλληση(paste) το link θα δείς οτι έχει δύο γραμμές με έναν κωδικό και αφήνει ένα κενό και γράφει πιο κάτω


*Uploaded with [ URL=http://imageshack.us]   ImageShack.us[/URL]*

εε αυτό να το σβήνεις για να ανεβαίνει μόνο η φωτογραφία!!!  :Youpi:

----------


## Niva2gr

Μόνο προσοχή: Αν οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις στο imageshack είναι πολύ μεγάλες σε μέγεθος θα φαίνονται και εδώ τεράστιες, πράγμα που μπορεί να κρασάρει κάποιους browsers. Προτείνω λοιπόν, πριν ανεβάζεις τις φωτογραφίες σου, να τις μικραίνεις πρώτα σε ένα κανονικό μέγεθος. Τα περισσότερα προγράμματα άλμπουμ, όπως π.χ. το Picasa, προσφέρουν επιλογή σμίκρυνσης του αρχικού μεγέθους μιάς φωτογραφίας σε ικανοποιητικές διαστάσεις.

----------


## NoAngeL

Και στο imageshack έχει ως επιλογή την ώρα που τις ανεβάζεις, αφού έχεις επιλέξει τις φωτογραφίες, σε τι μέγεθος θες να τις ανεβάσει. Αν επιλέξεις for 15 inch monitor θα βγει ένα ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος.

----------


## maria-karolina

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!

----------


## nicktzad

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nicktzad

δοκιμη εκανα παιδια!!!ευχαριστω που βοηθησατε και εμενα με τις πληροφοριες σας!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

By nikkkm at 2011-05-24
Πρόβα έκανα, ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Μπορείτε παρακαλώ να μου διευκρινίσετε πως θα ανεβάσω φωτο απ'το photobucket;Παλαιότερα σε άλλο φόρουμ έκανα copied στο IMG code,στη συνέχεια ''αντιγραφή'' κ ''επικόλληση'' εκεί που ήθελα.Τώρα κάνω το ίδιο αλλά φωτογραφία δεν εμφανίζεται.Τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγέλη λεπτομερώς οδηγίες για το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών θα βρεις *εδώ*!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Μπορείτε παρακαλώ να μου διευκρινίσετε πως θα ανεβάσω φωτο απ'το photobucket;Παλαιότερα σε άλλο φόρουμ έκανα copied στο IMG code,στη συνέχεια ''αντιγραφή'' κ ''επικόλληση'' εκεί που ήθελα.Τώρα κάνω το ίδιο αλλά φωτογραφία δεν εμφανίζεται.Τι κάνω λάθος;


Κι εγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιώ και κάνω τα εξής...
πάω το κέρσορα πάνω στη φώτο που θέλω και μου ανοίγουν από κάτω 5 λινκ,

*1*.αν θέλω να βάλω μεγάλη φωτο εδώ πατάω το 2ο λινκ (Direct link) μετά έρχομαι εδώ και πατώντας πάνω στο κάδρο(εισαγωγή εικόνα) κάνω επικόλληση και εμφανίζεται η φώτο μεγάλη.


*2.*αν θέλω να φαίνονται πιο μικρές κάνω copied το 5ο λινκ (IMG Thumb) και απλά κάνω επικόλληση εδώ αμέσως στο κείμενο...
 


**οι φώτο είναι για να καταλάβεις την εμφάνιση και αντιστοιχούν στην 1 και 2 περίπτωση..
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Ευχαριστώ πολύ συνονόματε!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

http://i421.photobucket.com/albums/p...is97/052-1.jpg

Χμμμ...κάτι δεν έκανα σωστά

----------


## vagelis76

δε π'ατησες μάλλον το εικονίδιο του κάδρου(εισαγωγή εικόνας) ...στα εργαλεία του φόρουμ

----------


## Βαγγέλης



----------


## Βαγγέλης

http://i421.photobucket.com/albums/p...Cannondale.jpg

----------


## vagelis76

Προσπάθησε κι άλλο...δεν έγινε τίποτα,είσαι σε ενότητα που επιτρέπονται οι δοκιμές
θα το βρείς και μετά θα πηγαίνουν τα δάχτυλα μόνα τους.

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Μισό λεπτό να καταλάβω...κάνω κλικ στο δεύτερο link,έρχομαι στη ''γρήγορη απάντηση'' και κάνω κλικ στο εικονίδιο ''εισαγωγή εικόνας'',ή κάνω ''επικόλληση'' στο χώρο της απάντησης;

----------


## vagelis76

> Μισό λεπτό να καταλάβω...*κάνω κλικ στο δεύτερο link,έρχομαι στη ''γρήγορη απάντηση'' και κάνω κλικ στο εικονίδιο ''εισαγωγή εικόνας'';*


σου ανοίγει μικρό παραθυράκι,σβήνεις το http://που σου εμφανίζει και μέσα εκεί πατά επικόλληση  και μετά οκ
και είσαι έτοιμος!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν το λινκ που έχεις αντιγραψει είναι έτσι [ΙΜG]...[/IMG] τότε δε χρειάζεται να πατήσεις το εικονίδιο, αν είναι απλά το url της εικόνας τότε χρειάζεται!

----------


## Βαγγέλης



----------


## vagelis76

Ωραίος Βάγγ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

OK το πέτυχα!Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Ο Ασπρούλης μου και η κόρη του

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαγγέλη τα πουλάκια σου να μας τα παρουσιάσεις *εδω*!Θα ανοίξεις ένα καινούριο θέμα!

----------


## Βαγγέλης

ΟΚ,συγνώμη,απλώς τσέκαρα τον τρόπο δημοσίευσης φωτογραφιών.

----------


## vicky_ath

Το ξέρω βρε, απλά μία επισήμανση σου έκανα για να μην μπερδευτείς!Δε χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη!

----------


## vikitaspaw

για να δοκιμασω κ εγω βρε παιδια..

----------


## vikitaspaw

ααα...τα καταφερα επιτελους!! ευχαριστω παιδια!!

----------

